
GitHub Secrets - vijaydev
https://github.com/blog/967-github-secrets
======
AndyKelley
I love this concept: "There's also a slew of other shortcut keys you can use,
depending on the page- just hit ? to see them."

Please, let this become a standard for every website, that '?' brings up a
list of shortcut keys.

Edit: It works in Gmail!

~~~
dbbo
Personally, I dislike websites that try to grab my keys. I use
pentadactyl/vrome, so if the website just lists everything I need to do there
as a normal hyperlink, I need only hit f+number and I'm good to go. That isn't
to say that it isn't innovative or cool. It's just not up my alley. I like to
let local applications manage the keyboard.

~~~
AndyKelley
I agree that websites should not be able to override your keys. I'm often
annoyed when I press '/' in firefox, expecting quicksearch to come up, and
instead the website hijacks it for their own search.

However, I don't think that this should be solved at a website level. Websites
shouldn't know or care what keys do in your browser; they should simply
provide reasonable shortcut keys. _Browsers_ should make it so that their
shortcut keys cannot be overridden without your explicit permission.

------
JGM564
So glad to see ignoring whitespace supported, I found myself needing this a
lot.

~~~
msmith
I learned recently that you can also do this on the command-line with "git
diff -b"

~~~
parfe
GNU diff supports -b (--ignore-space-change) and -B (--ignore-blank-lines)
plus if you want to go all out -w (--ignore-all-space).

Git diff supports the same.

